

Australian Police on 3D guns - tonteldoos
http://www.news.com.au/national-news/nsw-act/nsw-police-terrified-3d-plastic-guns-will-make-way-to-sydney-streets/story-fnii5s3x-1226649840420

======
tonteldoos
Pity about the amount of writing errors :-/

